# Foster home needed for cats/kittens and dogs



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Jayne at notice page trust is in desperate need of foster homes for Cats/kittens and dogs. She is a real need of foster homes for pregnant cats and hand rearers for tiny kittens.

if you can help please email us at [email protected] or answer the thread on our site by clicking on the following link
View topic - Foster home needed for cats/kittens and dogs • Animal Lifeline UK

many thanks for reading this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This rescue is also in need of people in the Northamptonshire area to be foster older cats until the end of their days and cats that have health problems, the rescue will pay all costs for these, they just need loving quite homes for them to relax and get plenty of TLC for however long they have left.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I would love to do this but i think i am a bit far away from there


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

If you pm me your email address I get Jenny our foster coordinator to contact you, we can get you home checked and then if there are any urgent requests for help for a cat kitten we can contact you to see if you can help


----------

